# Rocksmith, yea or nea?



## bryster (Jun 10, 2006)

I was out of music for many years, and got sucked back in with a little Guitar Hero/Rock band.

Got a couple guitars and played em and then Rocksmith came out.

It's basically Guitar Hero, except you use your guitar and it's the actual notation for the songs.

Lots of song packs available like Rush and much more.

I really dig it, and think it's helping me advance. It starts out super-basic but builds dynamically as you play better. If you just pick it up once you probably think it's too easy, but a few songs in it will adjust. 

Have you played it, what do you think?


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

Never heard of it. Sounds very cool!


----------

